

What is a day in the life of bugbear like? - aswanson

Just want to know what post-liquidity life is like.
======
epi0Bauqu
What is a bugbear? I assume it is not
<http://images.google.com/images?q=bugbear>

~~~
aswanson
Someone here knows.

~~~
epi0Bauqu
Who?

~~~
aswanson
The author of this site: <http://www.bugbear.com/>

------
champion
PG used to go by that in the early days of Reddit more too:

<http://reddit.com/user/bugbear/>

